# Public Land and Tree Stands ??



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

When can you put them up for bow season ? Thanks again.....Rich


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Easy answer NO. climbers only


----------



## Outasync (Mar 5, 2016)

One month before the season opener


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

You can read the laws online to get the correct answer. The regulations say no permanent stands on public property and no screw or spike type attachments.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Not putting a permanent stand up just want to hang a chain on tree stand or two up......


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

X 2 with ducknut no screws nails to be used to attach stand and 30 days to remove my question is what happens when you walk to youre stand on public land and someone is in it ? I think you are supposed to tag it someway with owners info ? weve debated this over sodas at camp as to who has the rite to the stand is it considered " public " even with owners info on it ??


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

so one may argue that a ladder stand is not permanent since you plan to remove it at the end of the season? versus a climber?


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

privateer said:


> so one may argue that a ladder stand is not permanent since you plan to remove it at the end of the season? versus a climber?


as long as it is not permantly attached screws nails etc into the tree


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

floater99 said:


> X 2 with ducknut no screws nails to be used to attach stand and 30 days to remove my question is what happens when you walk to youre stand on public land and someone is in it ? I think you are supposed to tag it someway with owners info ? weve debated this over sodas at camp as to who has the rite to the stand is it considered " public " even with owners info on it ??



That is easy. You just tell them to get the F out of your stand. Pretty sure they would know that they didn't put it up. Plus they wouldn't want to waste time sitting in it with me streaming music and smoking cigarettes under it. But hey that is how I would handle it.


----------



## mike oehme (Aug 17, 2014)

You don't want a ladder stand on public land unless you plan to remove it and set it up every time you go out. It will either get stolen or someone else will find it and use it even if you have your info on the stand. You are better off using climbing stands on public land. They go in and out with you when you're done hunting for the day.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

squid_1 said:


> That is easy. You just tell them to get the F out of your stand. Pretty sure they would know that they didn't put it up. Plus they wouldn't want to waste time sitting in it with me streaming music and smoking cigarettes under it. But hey that is how I would handle it.


Putting up...and leaving a stand on public land is a sure way of asking for conflict. Something I go to the woods to escape. If it's up on public land, the public is legal to use it.
I have a buddy newer to hunting that wants to buy a couple ground blinds and leave on public land. Told him someone would steal them or be in them when he showed up to hunt out of them. He decided against it.
But if I wanted conflict and did put up a stand and left it, I wouldnt have to argue, play music or smoke cigs. to get them out of it.
Its mine, I can start take it down any time I want...with someone in it...or not.
Quietly start taking the ladder down...they'll come down.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I once had a individual using my stand on private property and refused to leave. I had five sections of climbing ladder straped to the tree for getting into the stand. I simply climbed the ladders and removed the 4th, 3rd, 2nd and first sections while he sat inthe stand and ask "what the hell you doing". Left hin there and knew he would be covered with poison ivy after shinnying down as the trunk had a fair amount from the ground to below the stand.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Shortdrift said:


> I once had a individual using my stand on private property and refused to leave. I had five sections of climbing ladder straped to the tree for getting into the stand. I simply climbed the ladders and removed the 4th, 3rd, 2nd and first sections while he sat inthe stand and ask "what the hell you doing". Left hin there and knew he would be covered with poison ivy after shinnying down as the trunk had a fair amount from the ground to below the stand.


I wish you had taken pictures Ron!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

A tree stand on public land is just that. A public stand. First come first serve. Around here I wouldn’t worry about that conflict though. If you hang it now it most likely will not be there when you want to hunt out of it.


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Just secured 20 acres of private land so won't be hunting public now .........Rich


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I've been putting hang on stands on public land now for about 6 years. I've never had one stolen yet. I use climbing steps. The lowest one comes out with me when I am done hunting.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

ducknut141 said:


> Easy answer NO. climbers only


Wrong. Hang ons are allowed as long as nothing is screwed into the tree.


----------



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

crittergitter said:


> I've been putting hang on stands on public land now for about 6 years. I've never had one stolen yet. I use climbing steps. The lowest one comes out with me when I am done hunting.


Ive got a bunch of hang ons out on public. Never had issues. Invest in some good locks and as you said. Take the first set of steps with you.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

A few years back I put a two man ladder stand on public land in Richland county and live in Lake county. Hunted it often all season but when I went to take it down at the end of season someone beat me too it. So yea, it won’t last.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE (Jul 23, 2014)

Depends on the public land you hunt and the location of the stand. In 15 years of leaving both ground blinds and as many as 6 ladder stands out for the season I have been pretty lucky. No ladders lost yet, cause no one wants to go where I go and sure don't want to carry it out. Lost two blinds but my own fault. Both were placed fairly close to the road with parking nearby.


----------

